# Looking for old sno way gray wireless controller



## laser45v (Nov 23, 2021)

In need of the older wireless plow controller for a sno way plow. It is the gray one. If you have one I can pay pal you money. They are obsolete and the new style is expensive. It's for a plow I use on our farm so can't justify 500 for one. Thanks everyone.


----------

